# Software Downloads?



## ldhays (May 25, 2006)

Well in a leap of faith I upgraded to the R15's, one upstairs and one downstairs! It has been a week since the install and the downstairs R15 still has not upgraded its software, it still shows ox103F! The upstairs unit did a download almost as soon as it was installed but it is still not the latest software, it shows ox10B8! Will they get around to updating my R15's or is there something I need to do? Almost forgot, the upstairs unit is a 500 and the downstairs is a 300! They told me they would be a matched pair but it didn't happen!! No other problems as yet, did have to reset the upstairs unit once, after turning it on one day it went to a black screen so I reset it and its been ok since then!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is nothing you need to do...

The update is still rolling out... much slower then I (and most of here in the forums expected), but it is still going out.


----------



## ldhays (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the response, will wait and see! I am located in central Illinois by the way.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Great another one from IL. We should just about have the whole state coverd as far as knowing when the software downloads start.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

lmurphy said:


> Great another one from IL. We should just about have the whole state coverd as far as knowing when the software downloads start.


Maybe we should have an R15 convention and host it here :lol:


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, got it in Evanston, IL.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

psweig said:


> Okay, got it in Evanston, IL.


Looks like I'll have an upgrade to check out when I get home.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Still Nothing in Central FL...   :nono2:


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

We received it here in western Tennessee last night


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Got it in Central IL on 2 of my 3 recievers. R15 300 & 500 both. The first one the R15-500, I had installed has not recieved it yet. If I do the system test on the R15-500 it say's the LNB output and phone test failed. I see others are reporting this same problem. Eveything seems to work ok.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

Got it this morning in FW Texas


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

not in Ohio (cincinnati)


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checked... not in PA yet either.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, still nothing in central Florida. At least it looks like it's coming. It sure is taking a looooong time.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Nothing in NJ as of this morning.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

It hasn't reached Central Indiana yet. I keep hoping.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Still not in NJ.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Still not in SE PA yet either. Just checked.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Question regarding any software upgrade......

If you have more than one machine (same model) on the same satelite, do they both get the upgrade at the same time? 

Thanks!

P.S. Nothing in SE Virginia as of this morning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VaJim said:


> Question regarding any software upgrade......
> 
> If you have more than one machine (same model) on the same satelite, do they both get the upgrade at the same time?
> 
> ...


Roughly... Yes... they should both get them about the same time.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi all! First post. Glad I discovered this great resource.

I checked the version in my R-15 and saw "0X103F," updated on July 28 (which is when it was installed.) It said old version was "0X102B."

I have not found any reference on this site to these file designators. 

My box has worked flawlessly, but it does not say "Search" as the new versions do. Can anyone tell me what is going on with my downloads?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

0x103F is the version before 1047 (for the -300 models)

You haven't received the 1047 yet... Most likely this week.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

paulman182, you live in a part of the country that is last to get the latest fixes and features. Don't hold your breath waiting for the upgraded s/w. Someday we will get it. West Coast and Illinois are the beta testers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... only certain parts of Illinois...


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... only certain parts of Illinois...


True, true.


----------

